# how to get entry permit for residence



## inaaya (Oct 12, 2011)

hello; i have few questions about visa run/ re entry to dubai for residence visa.

i came here on tourist visa 18th of sep 2011, my husband has got his residency but his labour card is not received yet. he will be applying for my residency as soon as he gets his labour card.. now the problem is my visa is expiring on 18th of oct .. and i dont know how can i get another entry permit for residency purpose.. please help me
1- what are the options for me to get entry permit for residency?
2- i can go to oman but what will be the procedure? 
3- as i am already here in dubai , what can i do to get residency ?
4- what is visa run and who can do it ?

plz plz help me


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If you are on a Pakistan passport you cannot do a visa run and you cannot extend your visa. Unless your husband can apply for your residency visa before the 18th then you will have to leave UAE and cannot return for 30 days.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

To ensure you don't get an overstay fine, you should really make sure you exit on 17th.


----------



## kevinbryan (Oct 12, 2011)

You have to exit and come back on visit visa...and then you can apply for residence visa if your husband salary meets the minimum requirement to bring wife.



inaaya said:


> hello; i have few questions about visa run/ re entry to dubai for residence visa.
> 
> i came here on tourist visa 18th of sep 2011, my husband has got his residency but his labour card is not received yet. he will be applying for my residency as soon as he gets his labour card.. now the problem is my visa is expiring on 18th of oct .. and i dont know how can i get another entry permit for residency purpose.. please help me
> 1- what are the options for me to get entry permit for residency?
> ...


----------

